# Buying a new car in Portugal



## k2397 (Apr 7, 2016)

We're planning to move out to Portugal soon and will need a car. One option is to buy a new one - nothing fancy, just a basic hatchback. I have read everywhere that cars are horribly expensive in Portugal.

So I went to Dacia's Portuguese website, dacia.pt, and priced up a basic petrol Sandero, adding the "Cool and Sound" pack to get aircon, and the price came out at around 10,000 Euros, which wasn't as bad as I had expected. 

Have I missed anything? Are there any additional fees or taxes I would need to add to get a true "on the road" price?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Suggest you look a little deeper and past the initial page 
2nd hand prices can be seen here Dacia no Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

we bought a new seat ibiza last year and it was exactly the price worked out on the seat site except we got a 3000 euro discount (i presume because we had no trade in).

jeff


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

What are the available pickup trucks in Portugal?


----------

